# Reomizer Chart



## johan (30/9/14)

Various Reomizers, compiled by BockinBoy on ECF (http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...hysical-comparison-chart-rm2-rm3-rm4-rm5.html):

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/15)

Updated, shout if incorrect anywhere please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 6


----------

